# Sherkston Shores 2007 Rally



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

While I am in the rally mood, I was thinking about another rally for 2007. Check out this link to Sherkston Shores.

Sherkston

I have never been there, however I know of people you have and absolutely love it. I think it is about 30min drive from the border.

Just an idea at this point.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

More rallies!








Bring it on, Thor!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor -- it's time to put your beer down and get back to work.


----------

